# Wheel off set for a 05 GTO



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I am planning on getting new wheels for my 05 GTO in the very near future. What should I look for in a off set to reduce the chance of front strut rub. I want 18 + 8 1/2 for the fronts and I am thinking about 18 + 9 1/2 for the rears.

THANKS


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

This may not be much help but I have 18x8 front with 40 offset and 18x9 rear with 45 offset. 245 in front and 275 in the rear. I also have Pedders 5/16 drag springs in the rear. Not even close to rubbing.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Reno'sGoat said:


> This may not be much help but I have 18x8 front with 40 offset and 18x9 rear with 45 offset. 245 in front and 275 in the rear. I also have Pedders 5/16 drag springs in the rear. Not even close to rubbing.


Thanks . I might go the same route


----------



## jnj03 (Feb 23, 2008)

Take his advice, I have 18x9.5 with 255/40/18 on the back. I'm rubbing on hard launches and vicous turns. I was promised that I would not rub when I purchased the wheels, Do Not listen because you will rub. I'm rolling the rear fenders this week and installing new struts and springs.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

it depends on the tire brand. i have 18x8.5 on all corners 245/40's with an 38 mm offset. i had toyo proxes t1-r. no rub no bottoming out. time for new tires and went with bf g-force 245/40 and got bad rubbing and if i have peeps in the car with me front and back. i cant drive the goat it will rub on the inner finder well hard. i had the lip grind down and dont have rub problems.


----------

